# Loving babies in Jacksonville Fl.



## Chrikc1 (Feb 11, 2018)

I have 5 females and 2 males. Is anyone here in my area who wants some babies? Ill drive to meet you! I want them to go to loving homes!


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

Hello, I live in South Florida and am interested in getting some rats. Do you still have them? Can you upload some more pictures of them? Is there an adoption fee?


----------

